# My name is Donnie, and you suck at Photoshop.



## TomAwesome (Sep 17, 2008)

I found some Photoshop tutorials some of you may enjoy. They're entertaining _and_ educational! Well, sort of.

My Damn Channel » You Suck at Photoshop: Season 1 » You Suck at Photoshop #1

My Damn Channel » You Suck At Photoshop: Season 2 » You Suck At Photoshop #11: Smart Objects


----------



## thesimo (Sep 17, 2008)

i've been following these for quite a while now, very good. some of the other videos on that channel are great too!


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 18, 2008)

seen a while back but they are still fun to watch again lol


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 18, 2008)

"im working on taxes" lol.!!!


----------

